# OB Cervical Lac Repair?



## kerri0402 (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever coded a CPT for an OB cervical laceration repair? 57720 does not apply, it specifically says non OB, the 59320 cerclage is during pregnancy and the 59300 does not include cervical. The 12XXX repair codes state external only. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------

